# Tom's Klan



## Micah (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm startin' a clan? Who wants to join. Only the top, elite racers can join!


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

There are 7 positions open! There will be racing tourneys, battle mode tourneys and all kinds of fun! I claim Toad!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 6, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> There are 7 positions open! There will be racing tourneys, battle mode tourneys and all kinds of fun! I claim Toad!


 theres no battle mode over wifi.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes there is.  It's been confir,ed/


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I'm startin' a clan? Who wants to join. Only the top, elite racers can join!


 umm


well how do you know that your 1337  if you havent played the game


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 6, 2005)

Bowser...I am super good at mario kart games.


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol it's a joke. Anyone can join!


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ill join I call Shy Guy.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 6, 2005)

you may not want to spell "Clan" with a "K"

1. it makes you look racist
2. it's like spelling everything wrong on purpose... its all around stupid.

and, no i'm not joining... i've got too many clans...


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

The clan's name is now Burning Rubber.


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey I think Shy Guy is only avalable  in DSDP so If true ill be DK.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 10, 2005)

uhh me as boo


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2005)

uh, boo's not in it... :|


----------



## Bromley (Nov 10, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## CLOUD82 (Nov 10, 2005)

i'll join dibs on luigi.         
:rofl:	  :r  :mez:


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2005)

AOTS said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2005)

1.tomNook
2.Monkey09
3.AOTS
4.Cloud82
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 10, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> AOTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

I didn't even realize...!!! :no:


----------



## Bromley (Nov 11, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about changing the name at all. Just so you know, I may not get MKDS for a while (possibly next year).


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

the official forum is at the NCAG headquarters. I will provide a link later.



*note* All tourneys will be announced there.


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Just click on AOTS sig!


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

here is the link for the forums: http://s13.invisonfree.com/Nintendo_Gaming...hp?showforum=26


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2005)

no! That's wrong! hmmm...any ideas why?


----------



## Bromley (Nov 14, 2005)

New board organization and the Burning Rubber forum was moved. Just click The NCAG in my sig then go to Mario Kart DS then Burning Rubber.


----------

